# How many w members own a Hymer?



## The laird (May 1, 2016)

Do you own a hymer,what's area are you in and what model
I'm in West Lothian
Hymer b544 2.5 td n luv it
We now have a hymer. Travelvan 572


----------



## ScamperVan (May 1, 2016)

Hymer Van 562 Silverline

Looks like this but much dirtier  





And the real one


----------



## Makzine (May 1, 2016)

Hymer 694 tag axle down in deepest Kent.


----------



## silverweed (May 1, 2016)

Hymer 564, North Herts


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 1, 2016)

A B504cl 3litre and i'm in cheshire


----------



## rugbyreddragon (May 1, 2016)

Hymer B554 4250kg. 2 x 100w solar, 1800w inverter and Gaslow so well set up for self sufficiency as long as not darkest winter in the UK. Previous Hymer was a C544 GT 3.5T and upgraded to 3.8T about 1 month before buying new one. Latest Motorhome is New Colin previous Motorhome is Old Colin. Love both of them. Presently touring France and heading towards Viaduct De Millau today just to see it, marvel at it and drive over it.


----------



## rugbyreddragon (May 1, 2016)

rebbyvid said:


> A B504cl 3litre and i'm in cheshire



Hi Rebbyvid, we are also in Cheshire near Jodrell Bank


----------



## eddyt (May 1, 2016)

hi

i have 1994 hymer b544 2.5 td. love it but gearbox is wining now 114000 mile. based on fiat ducato.
on a trip to scotland next week will take gearbox out when i get back and get it overhauled.


----------



## pgandt (May 1, 2016)

1993 B564 heading of to Scotland next week as well!  Had the engine, turbo, gear box, fuel pump and pretty well everything mechanical rebuilt 18 months ago.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 1, 2016)

1992 Hymer S700.   265,500km 
Bought in 2006 in Germany and self imported.    Have lived full time in her since Feb 2009, so location is anywhere in UK or Europe.  Based in NE England (Darlington).

We tow a Smart MCC on a Bantam trailer when in the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 1, 2016)

Hymer B644 from N Notts.
Has been looked after well from new,good quality motorhome made during Hymer's golden period,we've had it for 4 years and love it. 














And we wave to all types of motorhomes (even RV's):lol-053:


----------



## lebesset (May 1, 2016)

a lot !
and judging by the number  who have voted for brexit here the answer to how many of posters here are over 60 the answer to that is also ...a lot


----------



## John H (May 1, 2016)

Hymer B698. 2013. Generally pleased with it - apart from the saga of the bloody fridge that I posted on here some months ago


----------



## izwozral (May 1, 2016)

To wakk44; I love the mutt, what is he/she?


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2016)

2000 hymer B544 fiat 2.8 idtd...heading towards Barcelona on the way home grrrrrrrr.


----------



## tim m154 (May 1, 2016)

1993 S700 on Merc 410 chassis 2.9 diesel, owned for 8 years based near Rugby Warwickshire


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 1, 2016)

izwozral said:


> To wakk44; I love the mutt, what is he/she?



He is a Kerry Blue Terrier,an old lad now at 12,a fiercely loyal companion who loves the motorhome life.


----------



## AllanB (May 1, 2016)

1998 Hymer E650. East Coast of Scotland


----------



## Tezza33 (May 1, 2016)

We are based in Derbyshire and we have a 2002 Hymer 584 Classic, 2.8JTD, bought it new and we have never been disappointed with it


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 1, 2016)

Don't know yet, try again next week, going to try an ML-I 280 and then????????????????     the deposit goes down and they get it ready but say three weeks for a PDI??? then hand over the rest, I reckon a week is pushing it, as they already have the registrations allocated for new vehicles, set of plates made, four screws and off I go into the distance.  However I might even get my cherished number on it as it is not dated and might stop jealous people scratching down the side with something, which might happen if you look like a rich(ex) person.


----------



## Iamthecheese (May 1, 2016)

544 Classic 1997, 2.8TD, LHD Solar panels, two leisure batteries and lots of other stuff. First camper and maiden trip next week.


----------



## The laird (May 1, 2016)

Iamthecheese said:


> 544 Classic 1997, 2.8TD, LHD Solar panels, two leisure batteries and lots of other stuff. First camper and maiden trip next week.



Where's your base about


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 1, 2016)

B544 classic 2001
2.8 td
lothian
Still in reasonable condition

weez
Tony


----------



## Iamthecheese (May 1, 2016)

The laird said:


> Where's your base about



Essex.


----------



## redhand (May 1, 2016)

2000 hymer 544 first year of ownership just up, east and west coast plus ireland and belgium/france trips hoping to go further this year. Based in yorkshire


----------



## bazzybabes (May 1, 2016)

2002 Hymer B584 LHD, 4000kg, solar, 2x leisure, Gas-it, gas cab heating, owned from new, LOVE IT, lives at home in Littleborough, Lancs.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 1, 2016)

B544 classic 2002 - LHD-2.8 td Fiat 40,000 kms.

It's called 'Alf'

I'm based in between Sutton-on-Sea and Alford. LIncs.


----------



## The laird (May 1, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> B544 classic 2002 - LHD-2.8 td Fiat 40,000 kms.
> 
> It's called 'Alf'
> 
> ...



Is that afford?where Emile comes from,near the golf course?


----------



## Polar Bear (May 1, 2016)

The laird said:


> Is that afford?where Emile comes from,near the golf course?



No Gordon. It's ALFORD close to Mablethorpe/Skegness


----------



## The laird (May 1, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> No Gordon. It's ALFORD close to Mablethorpe/Skegness1



Agh right doh,been too many hours put in of late,I feel a bit dippitttttt nooo


----------



## maingate (May 1, 2016)

Cor blimey, we've got some right posh geezers on here and no mistake. :drive:


----------



## neilb (May 2, 2016)

B534 first motorhome had her a week cant wait to get out and about from sunny Doncaster S yorkshire
We updated over a year ago to a 1993 B654 Citroen.I still miss the first one but was getting to old for the DDB so fixed bed it is.


----------



## The laird (May 2, 2016)

neilb said:


> B534 first motorhome had her a week cant wait to get out and about from sunny Doncaster S yorkshire



Welcome Neil ,stay,calm and enjoy!


----------



## tripehound (May 2, 2016)

2003 Hymer 564 based in Cornwall (when not hiding in the woods)


----------



## ChrisInNotts (May 2, 2016)

2005 C544 Classic based in Nottingham. Been pretty good apart from the fridge.

We are not getting the van out as much as we would like but I now have less than 2 years to go before I retire.....waay haay 

Keith


----------



## alanval (May 2, 2016)

1998.   S520 Hymer  merc. Based sw Scotland.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 2, 2016)

ChrisInNotts said:


> 2005 C544 Classic based in Nottingham. Been pretty good apart from the fridge.
> 
> We are not getting the van out as much as we would like but I now have less than 2 years to go before I retire.....waay haay
> 
> Keith



The fridge does seem to be the perennial problem with older vans if you look at the posts on here and other forums.I have had a new burner and igniter box on mine.Fortunately they can be repaired quite easily which is good because the price of a new one is pretty steep.


----------



## Deleted member 40316 (May 2, 2016)

We have a 1994 mercedes S670 2.9 non turbo. Had " Henry" 2 years now. UK,Scotland, wales ,Ireland, France & Spain. Been great MOT no Advisories & a comment on how clean the van is underneath. When not travelling in Henry or otherwise (sri Lanka)  at the moment. We are based in Newcastle.


----------



## 1807truckman (May 2, 2016)

2008 B66SL on 5 tonne Merc Sprinter had it since October 2008 when it was 4 months old.


----------



## John H (May 2, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> The fridge does seem to be the perennial problem with older vans if you look at the posts on here and other forums.I have had a new burner and igniter box on mine.Fortunately they can be repaired quite easily which is good because the price of a new one is pretty steep.



Not just the older vans. Fortunately for us, ours broke down (four times in all) while it was still under warranty - it cost the warranty company over £2,000!


----------



## daveg (May 2, 2016)

2007 T674GT. I've only ever seen one other one and that was a British registered one spotted in France. 
Based in Berkshire.


----------



## silverweed (May 2, 2016)

Our fridge went to fridge heaven in 2014, van is 2051 plate. Had a gas leak. Luckily it was still in dealers warranty, unlucky they said small print said max £500 for one item. So £1500 for fridge and £120 to fit minus £500. A shock I can tell you ?. Happily I found the correct one new on eBay for £900. Dealer stated they has to buy from a certain supplier (not sure about that one). So he sent me a cheque for £500 and kindly said it would be easier for me to have it fitted closer to home. Wasn't he considerate. In fact I contacted the same fitter he used who charged me half the price dealer was charging and in the end bought the old fudge off me. In the end I paid £400 instead of £1120. Not a bad result


----------



## ChrisInNotts (May 2, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> The fridge does seem to be the perennial problem with older vans if you look at the posts on here and other forums.I have had a new burner and igniter box on mine.Fortunately they can be repaired quite easily which is good because the price of a new one is pretty steep.



To be fair, I don't think it had ever been serviced since the van was new as it did not look like it been taken out before.  Its been quite good over the last year so fingers crossed :dance:

Keith


----------



## silverweed (May 2, 2016)

I don't think it has to be taken out to be serviced


----------



## vanmandan (May 2, 2016)

1999 S700.......drives like a dream.
winters.......south coast of Sicily
summers..... Scottish highlands
I'm pretty badly disabled from a stroke,
whole left side is buggered.....no matter....
my big Hymie practically drives itself.
2.9TD Mercedes.....auto box...... love it.


----------



## Asterix (May 2, 2016)

Seems like a lot of w****** own Hymers









I meant wilders of course....but I'm sure you knew that


----------



## Tezza33 (May 2, 2016)

silverweed said:


> I don't think it has to be taken out to be serviced


It depends on the installation, mine has to be taken out to be serviced because the bottom vent is underneath not on the back panel, a lot of Hymers are like that because of the fridge position at the back, because of the rear bumper they don't have a normal lower vent which can be taken off to service the fridge


----------



## slippers (May 2, 2016)

Hymer E510 here, great van, about 18yrs old.
Love it, same problem with the fridge on gas though, very poor.
I wonder if it is due to the high ventilation panel on this model, about 4 ft above the fridge, maybe flue can get flagged up too easily.
Other than that a great van, only ever seen 1 more E510, that was some French in Spain, they had a new fridge
We are thinking to getting a leccy fridge but only have an 80w panel with two leisure batteries, anyone got previous on these fridges?


----------



## sasquatch (May 2, 2016)

On my second Hymer an Exsis I562 on a 2010 2.2 Transit. It has a Gaslow system,140w solar panel. Its first trip out was to Glastonbury 2 weeks after picking it up from the dealers/importers


----------



## Jac Sprat (May 2, 2016)

Just got 2006 B654 Legend 25 - our first moho.
Seems to be very few. It was an anniversary model.
Had two longish trips in it. Everything's fine but the oven is useless.
We use a cast iron Dutch oven on the HIV instead
We are in Norwich


----------



## ChrisInNotts (May 2, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> It depends on the installation, mine has to be taken out to be serviced because the bottom vent is underneath not on the back panel, a lot of Hymers are like that because of the fridge position at the back, because of the rear bumper they don't have a normal lower vent which can be taken off to service the fridge



Mine too.  You can get to the lower vent with the rear bumper removed though that's not a 5 min job and access is still restricted.  First time the fridge failed I wanted to check properly so I took it out to run it on the bench. Second time I cleaned the jet with bumper removed.

Keith


----------



## Margrae (May 2, 2016)

Mine is a 2002 B564, had it 4 yrs. Has the roomy end bathroom/dressing room also has quite a generous kitchen work surface. The usual ones have an L shaped seat but ours is just a straight bench seat with pull ot section to make it a small double bed.
I stay in the Scottish borders and retired here two and a half years ago and in the process of renovating cottage.......so haven't really been out and about much in the hymie. It has been in garage for last 3 weeks awaiting brake cable replacement (al-ko part).....obviously coming on the slow boat from Germany.:mad1:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 2, 2016)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Mine too.  You can get to the lower vent with the rear bumper removed though that's not a 5 min job and access is still restricted.  First time the fridge failed I wanted to check properly so I took it out to run it on the bench. Second time I cleaned the jet with bumper removed.
> 
> Keith


When I remove my fridge I can see a cutout where the vent would be but it hasn't been cut out of the external panel just the woodwork inside, it wouldn't take much work to cut it out just the aluminium skin and I have considered it but maybe next year


----------



## The laird (May 2, 2016)

I've got an oblong panel to the o s r above the bumper,when ar the st,Andrews meet my fridge was tricky to start/run on gas,came home unscrewed the panel and removed the jet/ ignighter etc.cleaned and blew out reassembled and sealed and fitted the panel back on all in all saved a few hundred quid as I was getting quoted,also told it's a mare to do,done it in an hour,working abso brilliant now,


----------



## Ed on Toast (May 2, 2016)

A Weinsberg Komet 1997, during those long, dark winter nights, its what your Hymer dreams of :dnd:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 2, 2016)

The laird said:


> I've got an oblong panel to the o s r above the bumper,when ar the st,Andrews meet my fridge was tricky to start/run on gas,came home unscrewed the panel and removed the jet/ ignighter etc.cleaned and blew out reassembled and sealed and fitted the panel back on all in all saved a few hundred quid as I was getting quoted,also told it's a mare to do,done it in an hour,working abso brilliant now,


Mine is covered by the bumper but you can see the cut out from the inside when the fridge is removed, probably easier toremove the bumper than the fridge so it is on the cards for the hole to be cut and a plate made to cover it


----------



## The laird (May 4, 2016)

*New rear springs*

Just fitted two new heavy duty rear springs( Jones international) brilliant service,the differance is great..at present I have not inflated the air bags since job done as the drive is awesome,anyone thinks that the rear is getting low on veh with age should consider this.
If you mention the wild club Carl is thinkng on giving us a discount,ordered on Friday arrived tues complete with new u bolts ,and painted to colour requested.


----------



## Skar (May 4, 2016)

I have a 1979 S580 and a 1988 S700, currently parked up at Playa de la Higuerica in Murcia in the 700


----------



## ScamperVan (May 4, 2016)

Drove up the A1 to Scotland and gave every mh I saw a friendly wave - not one of them waved back - was it because I was in a Hyundai? :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 4, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Drove up the A1 to Scotland and gave every mh I saw a friendly wave - not one of them waved back - was it because I was in a Hyundai? :lol-049::lol-049:


I do the same when I am in the car, they must think we are simpletonsView attachment 41159View attachment 41158View attachment 41157


----------



## slippers (May 4, 2016)

Has anyone switched to an electric compressor fridge run off their leisure batteries?


----------



## IanH (May 6, 2016)

*IanH*

Hymer Eribacar 580, 1991


----------



## Antonio (May 6, 2016)

*Hymer*

660s 1988. Fulltiming.


----------



## Ed on Toast (May 6, 2016)

So, as this is the Home of the Hymer. Do any of you folk have problems with slow re-fueling and what solutions have you found?


----------



## Peisinoe (May 6, 2016)

We are in Bradford & have an A class B614


----------



## The laird (May 6, 2016)

Ed-E said:


> So, as this is the Home of the Hymer. Do any of you folk have problems with slow re-fueling and what solutions have you found?



Someone asked about this a few weeks back ,check the breather pipe ,check on top of fuel tank ,some have a pipe with a vent on the end that chokes up over the years with dirt etc and (under seal) worth a check.
On the fiat ducatto under the mat I between the driver and passenger seat there's a inspection plate you can remove for tank top access.
Hope this helps


----------



## Kagsyh23 (May 6, 2016)

We have a Hymer B574 called Rosie.  We're based in West Yorkshire.


----------



## Iamthecheese (May 6, 2016)

Ed-E said:


> So, as this is the Home of the Hymer. Do any of you folk have problems with slow re-fueling and what solutions have you found?



Re fuelled for the first time last week and diesel poured out all over me. Thought the guage was knackered, but then tried dribbling it in and it worked. Not ideal though.


----------



## Ed on Toast (May 6, 2016)

Iamthecheese said:


> Re fuelled for the first time last week and diesel poured out all over me. Thought the guage was knackered, but then tried dribbling it in and it worked. Not ideal though.



No mine does the same but I think 'The Laird' might be giving good advice there, I am looking forward to visiting the farm (I keep it there) and checking it out, following his great advice.


----------



## UKBiker (May 6, 2016)

The laird said:


> Do you own a hymer,what's area are you in and what model
> I'm in West Lothian
> Hymer b544 2.5 td n luv it



Have a B650, in Nott's


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 6, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Don't know yet, try again next week, going to try an ML-I 280 and then????????????????     the deposit goes down and they get it ready but say three weeks for a PDI??? then hand over the rest, I reckon a week is pushing it, as they already have the registrations allocated for new vehicles, set of plates made, four screws and off I go into the distance.  However I might even get my cherished number on it as it is not dated and might stop jealous people scratching down the side with something, which might happen if you look like a rich(ex) person.



Getting close the bungalow has been exchanged today and the completion on the  Friday next week.  So I might be getting it soon.


----------



## adrianr (May 19, 2016)

owner and new member.  Purchased a S550 4 weeks ago.  Just sorting out some niggles and changes.


----------



## Deleted member 54598 (Aug 25, 2016)

*Hymer owner*

We have a 2008 Hymer B698cl and are based in Wigan. Love it, had many great travels and adventures!


----------



## Gemani2 (Aug 25, 2016)

An old f reg 644 , built like a tank, trundles like a tank but wouldn't change it....we look at newer ones but can't see that there's 20-30k more in them than our old hymer , with an old Claxton horn that raises a smile wherever we go 

Based Cardiff


----------



## The laird (Aug 25, 2016)

Just had my upholstery done new foam and it's looking like the dogs bo--Ockham,abso fab jod.
Now it's mot on saturday.everything is crossed.
New brakes and wheels n tyres to go on.phew.
Was looking a two hymers this week 58/and a 59 reg at a dealer n west Lothian,could not believe how much abuse inside and out had been done,maybe I'm too fussy?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 25, 2016)

The laird said:


> Just had my upholstery done new foam and it's looking like the dogs bo--Ockham,abso fab jod.
> Now it's mot on saturday.everything is crossed.
> New brakes and wheels n tyres to go on.phew.
> Was looking a two hymers this week 58/and a 59 reg at a dealer n west Lothian,could not believe how much abuse inside and out had been done,maybe I'm too fussy?



I'm glad you like your new upholstery. Jan's been busy and has made some nice fitted covers to protect the seats from further wear and tear. Nine metres at £3.57/m on ebay. We used fitted sheets last year! We are also doing without the big table this year, finding my home made fold down table perfectly adequate, and I've now been able to put the Lafumas behind the seats instead of in the shower!
Hugo is 55 reg and doesn't look half bad. We will probably sell it next year when I'm 70...


----------



## The laird (Aug 25, 2016)

siimplyloco said:


> I'm glad you like your new upholstery. Jan's been busy and has made some nice fitted covers to protect the seats from further wear and tear. Nine metres at £3.57/m on ebay. We used fitted sheets last year! We are also doing without the big table this year, finding my home made fold down table perfectly adequate, and I've now been able to put the Lafumas behind the seats instead of in the shower!
> Hugo is 55 reg and doesn't look half bad. We will probably sell it next year when I'm 70...



Will post some pictures of the interior once it's motd.ive got the same table set up as yours easier passageway we felt the original is in the loft .


----------



## mlynnf50 (Aug 25, 2016)

We have a hymer B524 2003, based in France, just love it, there are some niggles, but had it from it being 18 months old. Go to Greece ever year..


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 25, 2016)

just bought LHD B544 been dream van for years retirement present to ourselves had solar fitted going to swap over 2x11kg Gaslo next week got to get some security fitted alarm/tracker/immobiliser got to see what's available then we're off to see joy zigzag in France and probably Portugal for a couple of months back for xmas & the new year then off snow Birding??


----------



## Burtie (Aug 25, 2016)

Hymer s750 here in Stoke-on-Trent done a fair bit of work on it still doing more


----------



## pgandt (Aug 25, 2016)

Just swapped (plus a bit of cash)my fiat based 1993 564 for a merc based 1991 S700.  Got a few teething problems with it but hopefully be sorted out in the next couple of weeks.  Hope so as I full time in the van and I want to head off to Spain middle of October for six months.


----------



## Mr B (Aug 25, 2016)

1997 E690 tag axle down on the sunny south coast


----------



## John and Janet (Aug 25, 2016)

The laird said:


> Do you own a hymer,what's area are you in and what model
> I'm in West Lothian
> Hymer b544 2.5 td n luv it


Hymer B514 Coventry


----------



## The laird (Aug 25, 2016)

This was my original upholstery,View attachment 45772View attachment 45773View attachment 45774View attachment 45775View attachment 45776View attachment 45777View attachment 45778View attachment 45779View attachment 45780View attachment 45781View attachment 45782View attachment 45783View attachment 45784
Will put up photos of the new interior ASAP


----------



## Deleted member 27480 (Aug 25, 2016)

B524 2006 DIY import from Germany in June this year. Was absolutely immaculate inside and out until I reversed into Frenchman(I mean his car) and cracked the plastic bumper and then side swiped a tree root while wild camping that cracked the offside rear wheel arch plastic. Ho Hum!


----------



## Justjack (Aug 25, 2016)

We have a 2000 LHD S630. This is our first van, purchased 7 years ago and it's been absolutely perfect for us.  We've had plenty of ups and downs on our many long trips, but you live and learn, oh yes you do


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes.
 I did get the van and it has done 3000 miles since the beginning of June when we got it.  We are delighted with it as it has the things we want, Real automatic transmission Aircon etc etc, it was a demonstrator and because of that it was preloaded with a load of extras It even has a diesel heater  to keep the  temperature up on the move in winter.
I did however add more of the important things they do not have normally.  apart from the awning I have fitted all of them
140 watt solar with controller to the Hymer Box.
Gasit cylinder set of 2 X 11kgs  as anybody who went to Rutland meet would know when we fitted a couple of fits in one go.
Security deadlocks that  I fitted to both outside doors in addition to the makers  locks. This was an awkward fit but works OK.
Reversing camera with rear view also  and reversing sensors.
Alarm and a tracker which is monitored 24/7, plus a separate tracker that I know only and tells me where it is if somebody gets at the monitored alarm one and disables it, with a GPS cancelling device as they would not have the range to knock out both.
Airbags on the rear axle to stop me banging the bum again on the Ferry ramp fingers as happened when I came off the Ferry from Eire.
Awning fitted at  the last show at Norwich, I wasn't going to get one but thought it might make it cooler abroad on a site.
A silver screen set, which are a very good fit, or as they were made from my actual van as a pattern, certainly ought to fit.
I would like a towbar but that can wait for the time being.
I have spent the kids inheritance  but have enough left to keep going  for a couple of years though.


----------



## The laird (Aug 25, 2016)

Hope you have years of happy safe motoring .i fitted a 120 w solar with schaudt regulator and had great help from tezza33 with how/ what wires to use his help was immense.hardly on hook up so far ,weather will determine soon but.ive fitted heavy duty rear springs from Jones and they're brilliant.new brakes ,wheels n tyres and mot on Saturday.then back on the road again


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 25, 2016)

The laird said:


> Hope you have years of happy safe motoring .i fitted a 120 w solar with schaudt regulator and had great help from tezza33 with how/ what wires to use his help was immense.hardly on hook up so far ,weather will determine soon but.ive fitted heavy duty rear springs from Jones and they're brilliant.new brakes ,wheels n tyres and mot on Saturday.then back on the road again


I used the Schaut regulator as it  fits straight in to the van box even the holes for the screws are there. the  plastic coupling blocks plug in and it is ready to go even the front battery gets its fill from the the panel. in sunlight it reads 13.5 volts all the time to show the charging,, I forgot to mention the second leisure battery I put in, and it has room for four in the box.


----------



## The laird (Aug 28, 2016)

*Hymer re upholstered*

Here's some pics of my upholstery overhaulView attachment 45828View attachment 45829View attachment 45830View attachment 45830View attachment 45831View attachment 45832View attachment 45833View attachment 45834View attachment 45835View attachment 45836View attachment 45837View attachment 45838View attachment 45839View attachment 45840View attachment 45829

Dory but we had it done in NZ before I get flooded with ,,,,,,hey were you down under&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Barry72 (Aug 28, 2016)

First year using a motorhome and we love it, been using my fathers 575 Classic but now it's ours. Currently resting in my fathers driveway in Perthshire.

Barry.


----------



## Tom754 (Nov 26, 2016)

2003 LHD B754

Currently in storage and working through the to do list before I retire


----------



## Dartslf2000 (Nov 26, 2016)

We have a Hymer B640 Starline 1999 vintage which is based out of Harlech wales, but is currently on a 4 month jaunt through France and Spain, just sat in a wild camping spot near to Torrevieja as i type this.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 26, 2016)

They look good,any not in white?
And what's the cheapist model you can get second hand ?

David


----------



## mid4did (Nov 26, 2016)

Hymer 655 Tramp GT 2004,LHD imported from germany last year.
Base is a Renault master  3 litre no cambelt on this engine,chain driven camshaft.
41,000 kms when bought but added 8000 miles since..
Fitted rhd headlamps for mot and swap back to go abroad.
Fitted under-slung gas-it tank and BBQ point.
Added extra leisure battery in side locker and extra 150 w solar panel up top.
Elektroblock sent back to germany and refurbished,cheaper than the popular uk firm !
Added up-rated solar controller and wired into elektroblock.
Needs a new mattress and bed slats.
Currently in between adventures.


----------



## big tom (Nov 26, 2016)

1993 S700 (TB Turbo at 6 months old) done 25,000ks when we bought it now 201,000ks  no problems.had it for 19yrs.


----------



## Deleted member 65224 (Nov 26, 2016)

The laird said:


> Do you own a hymer,what's area are you in and what model
> I'm in West Lothian
> Hymer b544 2.5 td n luv it



Hymer 544 and we are in Derby


----------



## The laird (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the revival off this post,we must have a fair amount of hymers in the group now.


----------



## Rockerboots (Nov 27, 2016)

1992 Hymer B654 2.5 TD based on Fiat chasis, had for 5 yrs now, had Hymer camp 55 before, living in Norfolk.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 27, 2016)

We have an ML-i 580 with sprinter auto base.
No photos I can put on yet .


----------



## bartman (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm surprised to see so many of you referring to "the van" and not the more aloof "my Hymer"! ☺
I always give you a wave from my humble Peugeot Boxer, sometimes get one back!


----------



## pgandt (Nov 27, 2016)

Have an S700 in which I full time in.  Heading off to Spain soon


----------



## The laird (Nov 27, 2016)

bartman said:


> I'm surprised to see so many of you referring to "the van" and not the more aloof "my Hymer"! ☺
> I always give you a wave from my humble Peugeot Boxer, sometimes get one back!



Always wave to all types  of veh pvc,s  inc  but not often returned I hasten to add.


----------



## mid4did (Nov 27, 2016)

I sometimes refer to mine as "the van" .I always think its because we started off camping in Vans.
Bedford CA
Ford transit diesel mk1 perkins 4-108
VW split screen  campervan
Ford transit lwb semi high top (ex white arrow) 2.5 engine.
Finally a Sherpa.Surprised to see that many


----------



## vanmandan (Nov 27, 2016)

The laird said:


> Always wave to all types  of veh pvc,s  inc  but not often returned I hasten to add.



only have the use of one good arm.
waving not possible,
still. a nod's as good as a wink ;-)


----------



## Donsider (Nov 27, 2016)

*Donsider.*

2016 mlt 580 Hymer,Mercedes 7 speed auto,heading for Spain mid December.


----------



## csd4t (Nov 27, 2016)

2007 B504CL "The Breadbin" only had it a short while, heading for Spain late January ish (subject to redundancy/early retirement negotiations)


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 27, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> We have an ML-i 580 with sprinter auto base.
> No photos I can put on yet .





Donsider said:


> 2016 mlt 580 Hymer,Mercedes 7 speed auto,heading for Spain mid December.



Any regrets? Looking at the ml-i 580 for our next mh. How much payload did you end up with?


----------



## mickymost (Jan 16, 2017)

We have a 640 Starline on mercedes 2.9 manual chassis 73000 miles

its a 1997 vintage LHD import with cruise control/habitation air con/refill gas/built in Honda genny and new all leather just b4 we bought it.We have had it for 14 months to date.Apart from a breakdown march 2016 going onto Skye being first visit by us all the way from Lincolnshire shame!this being engine problems and 2nd day of holiday from the supposedly bombproof engine and (which took the dealer based in Bawtry (advise everyone avoid this dealer like the plague as we bought it from them and it took nearly 2 months fix) and threatening to sue to get it back lol touch wood it has been great ever since!

anyone needing help with breakdowns by Skye call Morar Motors by Skye Bridge IV40 8AG  phone 01559 534329 Kyle of Lochalsh or Skyeways  Bus garage IV40 8AH Kyle of Lochalsh phone 01559 534328 (ask for Alistair owner who also owns a lovely Hymer mercedes b700 2001) who will let you wild camp on his garage forecourt small donation but just pay something  for the electric if u hook up! He had plans to put in some cheap motorhome hardstandings on his land opposite his bus garage as well so they may be built now?and Local fish and chips and supermarkets too They both looked after us but Morar motors recovered us all the way home 498 miles (they also do very cheap car hire)so you can leave your motorhome  at bus garage or at Morar motors and hire a car to drive around cheaply...


regards


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 16, 2017)

We are in Bradford West Yorksire with an A class B614


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 16, 2017)

I think I know now why other MH think Hymer owners are aloof  Ba****ds.  
WE  both wave at nearly every van but get no wave back , or they wave and think we ignored them.
We sit a long way back and they do not see us sitting there waving so we get branded.


----------



## Gemani2 (Jan 16, 2017)

1989 644 fiat Ducato , Cardiff


----------



## The laird (Jan 16, 2017)

Peisinoe said:


> We are in Bradford West Yorksire with an A class B614



Watch out for a wifey there called Campervanannie


----------



## 1978lovebus (Jan 17, 2017)

I shall keep this thread on track... I have been a mbr of WC for a number of years, I also own probably the oldest Mercedes Hymer in the UK, it started life in mid-1977, and was registered for the german roads in mid 1978, the "Lady" then was imported in 2003. there are only a few models of this type before the Brownie took over, some of you may know me on social media.. I can honestly say Its nice to see four generations in one pic.. 

Here is our true classic Hymer of 1978 she is a Mercedes Hymer 540BS next to a Brownie S660 then a Goldie S550 and then a modern one    :scared:..... even though she is pretty much a true classic or even soon to be an historic vehicle through and through, she is very modern on the inside.. and for that reason I will keep hold of her and update her.. she has served us well and seen many a car park at some fab locations and saved a fortune in hotel bills, but having said that, I know which I prefer, and raising a glass for another 40 yrs of unique Hymering and hopefully be up there with the likes of the flagship 900's - She is the blue print of what you see today...


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2017)

1978lovebus,here's a few pics of my 1995 b544,thinkng on changing next year or so wife would luv to keep it until it's a classic ,but I'm worried for parts,but admire your enthusiasm and now got me thinking
I've redone upholstery,splat,modified rear suspension,water pump all belts and idlers,brakes,loads of other unseen things,had bumpers,end caps ans wheel arch mouldings all coded silver,now finding when arriving beside other motorhomes ESP newer hymers the owners point and look at it,often a conversation starter as to the condition,it's a base fiat 2.5 tdi,mmmm do I keep? You have men pondering Again.agh!


----------



## 1978lovebus (Jan 17, 2017)

The laird said:


> mmmm do I keep? You have men pondering Again.agh!



What I can say is, I don't care what other folk think, if they are die hard hymer enthusiasts and expect such a vehicle to be exactly as it should from the factory then they deserve to be catogorised as ANAL... and with the upgrades and mordern additions I couldnt live with another porta potti after my caravanning days.. I have done what most would think is extreme, but all I can say is most old ones have soul and often a conversation starter and also turns heads and other vehicle users point or take pics, thats whats important to me, not some modern souless camper that doesn't give second glance and is part of the caravan club and has no interest in the camping and caravan club... I like to say individuality is key and not a non comformist either...  if you like yours and have grown attached then stick with it...  Ive spent money on upgrades and general servicing but in the end its worth it..


----------



## 1978lovebus (Jan 17, 2017)

The laird said:


> View attachment 50149



How do you manage to drink owt at this angle without spilling it.... :cheers:


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a 1997 Weinsberg Komet, which is a Hymer 544 in all but name.


----------



## IanH (Jan 17, 2017)

Hymer/EribaCar 580
Deepest Norfolk!


----------



## mickymost (Jan 17, 2017)

The laird said:


> 1978lovebus,here's a few pics of my 1995 b544,thinkng on changing next year or so wife would luv to keep it until it's a classic ,but I'm worried for parts,but admire your enthusiasm and now got me thinkingView attachment 50148View attachment 50149View attachment 50150View attachment 50151
> I've redone upholstery,splat,modified rear suspension,water pump all belts and idlers,brakes,loads of other unseen things,had bumpers,end caps ans wheel arch mouldings all coded silver,now finding when arriving beside other motorhomes ESP newer hymers the owners point and look at it,often a conversation starter as to the condition,it's a base fiat 2.5 tdi,mmmm do I keep? You have men pondering Again.agh!



I feel you should keep it.When ours broke down on Skye last year only 4 months into my ownership Me and my Mrs so wanted to get rid of it feeling so let down after the supplying dealer built it up in our heads with promises of the bombproof engine etc.We did advertise it for sale after getting it back from dealer after nearly two months as they faffed about supposedly repairing it but when  people contacted us when up for sale we were offered silly stupid low money way below what others are advertised at this age and are sold for.So we looked around to see what was for sale in newer models and its an Eye opener viewing Hymers 10 to  15 years younger than ours and what poor condition that they are in i/e not looked after and abused.And is the build quality of newer models as good?To me in your pictures yours looked well looked after and its a similar age to ours and if you have done all those improvements then you will not buy another as good unless you intend forking out a load more cash (with respect if you can afford to)I appreciate some members on here have up to date and very new compared to ours Hymers (and other lovely motorhomes)and Good luck to them as I would love to own a much newer model myself but wonder can I at this stage justify the big purchase expense!    :goodluck:

We are now enjoying and have enjoyed many holidays in our Hymer 640 since march last year and relove it for what it is.

please think real carefully before you as they say jump out of the frying pan into the fire!


----------



## 1978lovebus (Jan 17, 2017)

mickymost said:


> I feel you should keep it.
> please think real carefully before you as they say jump out of the frying pan into the fire!



Definately! Unless its for an older bigger model like a 750, or 660.

 I have been in ownership of our "Lady" for around 4-5 years, we only encountered one issue in all that time, and that was last year on the Woodhead pass on return from the Isle Of Man via Heysham, when the fuel pump fell to pieces internally through vibration at around 60mph after a couple of hrs on the M6, it was fixed without any parts or expenditure and my knowledge, apart from the 2.9, the 2.3 petrol engine was also a very good engine in which is planted in mine.. 

I do not intend to let go anytime soon, unless its for another unique classic, but I would rather buy one than sell this one..  

Even if someone offered £15K and their £70K 800 starline as part ex, I would be hard done to part... OK I tell a lie, I would go for it, but sell on the pretences of starting again with another fine classic..

Maybe the fiat owner after reading this may have a change in heart...


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2017)

1978lovebus said:


> How do you manage to drink owt at this angle without spilling it.... :cheers:



With great skull as I'm off my heid.posted it b4i realised ,what a plonker eh.


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2017)

Ed on Tour said:


> I have a 1997 Weinsberg Komet, which is a Hymer 544 in all but name.



How about some photos ed ,interested how it looks.


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2017)

Folks might think I'm nuts but these last few posts I've read you can feel the enthusiasm in the posts.
What great things you feel from reading the ,Thanks for being honest guys


----------



## mickymost (Jan 17, 2017)

The laird said:


> Folks might think I'm nuts but these last few posts I've read you can feel the enthusiasm in the posts.
> What great things you feel from reading the ,Thanks for being honest guys



Oh yes its nice to get other owners opinions and advice the beauty of this wonderful forum.!


----------



## 1978lovebus (Jan 17, 2017)

The laird said:


> Folks might think I'm nuts but these last few posts I've read you can feel the enthusiasm in the posts.
> What great things you feel from reading the ,Thanks for being honest guys




 I wear a few t-shirts, on those t-shirts the slogans really sums me up one way or another......

T-shirt 1).... "If I had to explain, you wouldn't understand" 

T-Shirt 2)...  "Do I look like a F*#%$£* people person"

T-Shirt 3)... "Repeat after me - we are all individuals"

These sum me up if ever I encounter numpty normal folk.. our lass on the other hand does not see it like that...  

There are a few Hymer groups out there, especially on social media, to which Im a mbr of 3, the biggest for me has lost its course and is about big numbers, the other 2 are yr related, there is a UK one allowing hymers of upto 95 in classic, and a German Hymer site which allows vehicles aged upto 1987, the first is what it is, and all have there enthusiasts.. there are a few on here that are also on these sites as well.

Look forward to you joining if your not already a mbr


----------



## Deleted member 54605 (Jan 20, 2017)

*Hymer B564*




We have a 1997 Hymer 564 on a Fiat Ducato 14. We bought in October 2015 and have used it in UK only so far. It is lovely machine and we spend as much time in it as we can.


----------



## Deleted member 54605 (Jan 20, 2017)

The laird said:


> Always wave to all types  of veh pvc,s  inc  but not often returned I hasten to add.



We always both wave to every moho we see. Some wave back, even fewer wave first. We both wave as being LHD oncoming vans do not always realise who is driving! Agree that it is hard see the driver and passenger in an A Class as we sit so far back from the windscreen.


----------



## mygrassisblue (Jan 30, 2017)

I have always wanted a Hymer & always wanted a Mercedes.
Now I have both and could not be happier.
This is our 3rd motorhome and easily the best - S510 auto 2.9 although I still have a soft spot for the Trooper.
7' wide and LHD is a handful on side roads....roll on Portugal.


----------



## Donsider (Feb 2, 2017)

*Hymer*

Just bought a new Hymer mlt 580 7 speed auto on a merc.
Would to hear from anyone else who has the same van as i am not too happy with the rear suspension.
It rocks and rolls in a bumpy carpark,is there a cure.

We live in Buckie.


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi don sider ,seen Dario's other reports like this and getting air bag assistors appear to cure the problem.my 554 has them but since I mocified my rear springs( twin leaf heavy duty) I don't need mine inflated.
I'm thinking on heading up north this weekend as I have some business to do.
I'm sure you will receive more answers,sounds like a nice machine
Regards Gordom


----------



## Donsider (Feb 2, 2017)

*Mlt 580*



ScamperVan said:


> Any regrets? Looking at the ml-i 580 for our next mh. How much payload did you end up with?



Love the van,quality,the engine is a dream,auto brilliant.
Great to drive on the motorway,roads,but get into a bumpy car park and it rocks and rolls from side to side.
They tell me to check the tyre pressures,they could be too high.
Air suspension could be fitted,also MAD springs is another idea but I will check the tyre pressures first before our next trip.
The dealer has sold a few and has had no complaints he says,otherwise,a great van.


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2017)

Donsider said:


> Love the van,quality,the engine is a dream,auto brilliant.
> Great to drive on the motorway,roads,but get into a bumpy car park and it rocks and rolls from side to side.
> They tell me to check the tyre pressures,they could be too high.
> Air suspension could be fitted,also MAD springs is another idea but I will check the tyre pressures first before our next trip.
> The dealer has sold a few and has had no complaints he says,otherwise,a great van.



I think the thing to remember here is that your model has a big overhang at the rear hence the massive garage.


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 3, 2017)

Donsider said:


> Just bought a new Hymer mlt 580 7 speed auto on a merc.
> Would to hear from anyone else who has the same van as i am not too happy with the rear suspension.
> It rocks and rolls in a bumpy carpark,is there a cure.
> 
> We live in Buckie.



Thanks for replying, we haven't yet bought one (didn't realise the waiting list would be so long!)

Still working on our ideal build but air suspension was on the list. 
Hoping to call in at Bad Waldsee on our way back to have a proper neb around the insides of a few.


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2017)

Donsider said:


> Just bought a new Hymer mlt 580 7 speed auto on a merc.
> Would to hear from anyone else who has the same van as i am not too happy with the rear suspension.
> It rocks and rolls in a bumpy carpark,is there a cure.
> 
> We live in Buckie.



How are you finding the build quality on the new Hymer ?curious been looking at 374


----------



## futisle (Mar 6, 2017)

2000 BC544 which we have owned for 2 weeks, having upgraded from our Leisuredrive Vivante. Encountering a few issues, mostly minor and cosmetic but include failure of the Schaudt EBL 99 controller. After some investigation, I have removed it and sent it for repair. It will be good to have some electrical power when we go to Scotland in April.. I will be fitting a solar panel to keep the batteries healthy, so some fiddling still required. I think we are going to enjoy it!

Based on the Isle of Man.


----------



## Flostravels (May 1, 2017)

*Hymer 522*

We bought our 2007 van in 2014 to see if we could get on with living together in a small space. Crossed into France for our first trip and got back 9 months later. Have since spent another 10 months around Europe, married off a daughter and become grandparents, we're now dying to get on the road again!
Love the Hymer - took her to Bad Waldsee to see the museum. Hate the Transit engine but the turning circle is better than my car and it has got us out of some very tight Italian mountain villages. Having said that, we have done about 30k miles without actually breaking down completely...
And only been broken into once (touch wood).


----------



## Guy (May 2, 2017)

2003 Hymer 634, its my third Hymer in just over 20 years, no other motorhome seems as good to us. We are in the Manchester area.


----------



## The laird (May 2, 2017)

Our hymer although a 94 model has been a reliable ,dry, and great servant to us and are finding it hard replace and part with.i tend to think the later hymer build doesn't seem to have the quality of the older ones?


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (May 2, 2017)

We have recently bought an Exsis-t 588 and are very pleased with the build quality.  Not as frugal as our previous Renault base, but it has a bigger motor, so I'm considering an enging re-map - any advice on this please?


----------



## The laird (May 2, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> We have recently bought an Exsis-t 588 and are very pleased with the build quality.  Not as frugal as our previous Renault base, but it has a bigger motor, so I'm considering an enging re-map - any advice on this please?



You hear about folk finding clutch slip after remapping others never experience anything but glowing reports I'm sure replies will come along ,might be worth starting a new post asking for tips,outcome since done etc.


----------



## The laird (May 2, 2017)

*What would you  replace the hymer with?*

What would you change to if you were replacing your hymer?


----------



## vanmandan (May 2, 2017)

just bought a Rapido 987M as I have to downsize to 3500kg.
will really miss my 1999 S700 after 7 great years.
she'll be up for sale at the end of the month if anyone's interested.
call me on 07876553185.


----------



## Poacher (May 2, 2017)

The laird said:


> What would you change to if you were replacing your hymer?



Never had a Hymer but we're awaiting delivery of a Rapido 8096df this month - homeless at the moment!


----------



## goldenboots (Oct 21, 2017)

*Another Scottie Here*

We do.  Same as yours!  1995, B544 2.5TD. He's called Hunky Hymer.  Taking him to St. Andrews at the weekend and looking for a spot where I won't be bothered with boy racers or police moving us on.


----------



## The laird (Oct 21, 2017)

goldenboots said:


> We do.  Same as yours!  1995, B544 2.5TD. He's called Hunky Hymer.  Taking him to St. Andrews at the weekend and looking for a spot where I won't be bothered with boy racers or police moving us on.



Let me know how you get on please
Regards Gordon


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Oct 21, 2017)

*Helga the Hymer*

We have Helga the Hymer B694 tag axle unfortunately with the Fiat Ducato 2.5. But we have a lot of fun with it.
Presently the gearbox is being refitted after the fifth gear gremlins were at work.
Based in Perthshire , Scotland.


----------



## Admin (Oct 21, 2017)

I was not a Hymer owner when this thread started.
But I am now...

Well joint custody with the finance company really


----------



## Wully (Oct 21, 2017)

*Me me me*

This has to be the best hymer ever think I’ll buy it so that I can get in the I own a hymer crack 
.  Cf Bedford hymer


----------



## petermotorhome (Apr 3, 2018)

*Hymer owner*

Hi we own a Hymer B644 04 plate 6 Birth,Big end Garage and love it,Cheers Peter&Maureen.:wave:


----------



## Tonybvi (Apr 3, 2018)

Like Phil (Admin) we were not Hymer owners at the start of the thread but now have a 2018 Mli 570.  We live just outside Banchory on the infamous Cairn o’Mount road (but the low level bit).

Tony


----------



## Calamity Jane (Oct 24, 2018)

We've joined the Hymer family now, an older one, 1991 Hymer S660. Having just sorted out insurance we're only picking it up this weekend and will have the fun of trying to drive home from Cork up the country to the northwest, the last section of the journey on a single track boreen with steep hills and sharp corners :scared:

It's all ahead of us... except for the overhang :lol-053:

Calamity


----------



## The laird (Oct 25, 2018)

Calamity Jane said:


> We've joined the Hymer family now, an older one, 1991 Hymer S660. Having just sorted out insurance we're only picking it up this weekend and will have the fun of trying to drive home from Cork up the country to the northwest, the last section of the journey on a single track boreen with steep hills and sharp corners :scared:
> 
> It's all ahead of us... except for the overhang :lol-053:
> 
> Calamity



Great to have another hymer member ,hope you have many happy times in it


----------



## mickymost (Oct 25, 2018)

Just to update we had a Mercedes Starline 640 1997 bought in October 2015 which let us down badly on the way to Isle of Skye two days into a two weeks holiday.The dealer did eventually fix the vehicle after two months in their custody but after taking it back we had lost confidence in her and sold her  early 2017  and went back to a campervan being a lwb Hiace.But after a few months we so missed the Hymer and its quirks so we sold the Toyota campervan which turned out to be freezing inside in the winter(no insulation etc),when wildcamping no heater mmm.Then after a search we bought in April this year another Hymer being a Mercedes S560 ON A 1993 Plate which cost  us the same as what we sold the 1997 Starline for but this Hymer I feel is better made in better condition than the Starline and it has air suspension three solar panels three leisure batteries built I feel like a brick out house .The merc is slow due to non turbo going up hills which after six months use I feel can be a problem.My wife who sits in the suicide seat says dont worry about the vehicles behind lol but I have my foot flat to the floor on hills willing the beast up the hills and can see the frustration of the vehicles behind but it is as it is.So far though we love the new Hymer and get many looks because of its condition at 25 years old.

regards Michael and Swmbo


----------



## The laird (Oct 25, 2018)

mickymost said:


> Just to update we had a Mercedes Starline 640 1997 bought in October 2015 which let us down badly on the way to Isle of Skye two days into a two weeks holiday.The dealer did eventually fix the vehicle after two months in their custody but after taking it back we had lost confidence in her and sold her  early 2017  and went back to a campervan being a lwb Hiace.But after a few months we so missed the Hymer and its quirks so we sold the Toyota campervan which turned out to be freezing inside in the winter(no insulation etc),when wildcamping no heater mmm.Then after a search we bought in April this year another Hymer being a Mercedes S560 ON A 1993 Plate which cost  us the same as what we sold the 1997 Starline for but this Hymer I feel is better made in better condition than the Starline and it has air suspension three solar panels three leisure batteries built I feel like a brick out house .The merc is slow due to non turbo going up hills which after six months use I feel can be a problem.My wife who sits in the suicide seat says dont worry about the vehicles behind lol but I have my foot flat to the floor on hills willing the beast up the hills and can see the frustration of the vehicles behind but it is as it is.So far though we love the new Hymer and get many looks because of its condition at 25 years old.
> 
> regards Michael and Swmbo


Would not worry bout them behind you pay road tax the same as them imho ,enjoy and sod them all


----------



## Tonybvi (Oct 25, 2018)

2018 Hymer Mli 570

Tony


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 25, 2018)

Boy is this an older  posting,, I was at the start saying I was looking at my MLI 580.  I bought it and is coming on three  now. and 22000 miles up on the clock.


----------



## Rfs (Oct 26, 2018)

*Hymer owners.....?*

Well I'm three months in to the ownership of my new (to me) LHD 2005 B674.

It's got no over cab bed so lots of cupboards and fixed twin beds in the rear, which suits me as I'm solo. I'm not sure if they can be made into a single big bed; no evidence of anything to fix in between them.

Bought it from a Dutch guy who'd owned it from new. 50k miles on the clock and loving it so far.

Rob


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 26, 2018)

*Hymer Eriba Jet 500*

1991 Renault base. RHD.

We're in Westray, Orkney and our tours tend to be limited to Highlands and Islands.


----------



## The laird (Oct 26, 2018)

Great place to stay ample wilding.do you know mervyn and gladys


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Oct 26, 2018)

I wonder how many of you know that Hymer is no longer German?

U.S. Thor Industries to buy German caravan maker Hymer | Reuters


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 26, 2018)

The laird said:


> Great place to stay ample wilding.do you know mervyn and gladys



No, do you know where they live?


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 26, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Does it make sense to keep the van on the scottish mainland, or on Orkney mainland, to reduce the cost of a trip away, or have the newer ferry fares made life easier?



Unfortunately Orkney has not enjoyed any new ferry fares. Everywhere else yes, but Orkney no. Go figure!

As for keeping the van on Scottish Mainland, it is quite costly and doesn't really work out. We used to have a caravan stored on a pitch in Inverness but at the end of the year we totted up and realised we hadn't saved anything.


----------



## mickymost (Oct 26, 2018)

***** said:


> Still better than most.
> I think the Liner is now the top end



Who makes the Liner *****?

atb Michael


----------



## The laird (Oct 26, 2018)

linkshouse said:


> No, do you know where they live?



I’ve been past their house but couldn’t say where now ,he is a legend on the isle


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a RoadTrek which are now owned by Hymer, does that count. :scared::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Family Decent (Jan 5, 2019)

We have a 28 year old 654 on a Fiat Ducatto base.


----------



## The laird (Apr 26, 2019)

*Hymer travel van*

Well we made the decision and downsized to a hymer 527 travel van ,now looking forward to getting it in a weeks time 
Got mods we want to do ,first is to remove a wardrobe to open up the interior ,then stamp our mark on the vans interior for our satisfaction 
WHAT MODS IF ANY HAVE YOU DONE TO YOUR VAN


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Nope ours is a Burstner. 

B2


----------



## mickymost (Apr 26, 2019)

The laird said:


> Well we made the decision and downsized to a hymer 527 travel van ,now looking forward to getting it in a weeks time
> Got mods we want to do ,first is to remove a wardrobe to open up the interior ,then stamp our mark on the vans interior for our satisfaction
> WHAT MODS IF ANY HAVE YOU DONE TO YOUR VAN



Good decision Mr Laird sticking with a Hymer.Did you sell your Older Hymer or did you part exchange?Are you buying a brand new van or one some years old.If bought new what was your buying experience like.Is the one your buying a 527 or a 572?

atb Michael


----------



## The laird (Apr 26, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Good decision Mr Laird sticking with a Hymer.Did you sell your Older Hymer or did you part exchange?Are you buying a brand new van or one some years old.If bought new what was your buying experience like.Is the one your buying a 527 or a 572?
> 
> atb Michael



It’s a 572 travel van ,very pleasant experience on the purchase front ,still got the old girl but I think she is now sold will know on Saturday if guy is taking her,the van is ten years old but in ex cond with 40 k onit all documented


----------



## mickymost (Apr 26, 2019)

The laird said:


> It’s a 572 travel van ,very pleasant experience on the purchase front ,still got the old girl but I think she is now sold will know on Saturday if guy is taking her,the van is ten years old but in ex cond with 40 k onit all documented



10 years old on a Hymer is nothing.The 572 has that got a fixed rear bed or two rear singles?Ford Transit front or Fiat? Just asking as we are looking to upgrade and I feel sticking to the Hymer brand has gotta be a very wise move.And 40k miles surely that is low for a ten years old motorhome?I really hope the guy collects your older Hymer cant see why he wouldnt as you have cared for her in your ownership doing many upgrades etc gotta be a no brainer and a great buy for someone.I imagine one gets a better price selling private than part exing but gotta be careful who you deal with.

anyway wish you all the best and I bet you and Mrs Laird is it Fiona? are sooo excited and cant wait to take possession of your new Motorhome


atb Michael and Elaine


----------



## The laird (Apr 26, 2019)

mickymost said:


> 10 years old on a Hymer is nothing.The 572 has that got a fixed rear bed or two rear singles?Ford Transit front or Fiat? Just asking as we are looking to upgrade and I feel sticking to the Hymer brand has gotta be a very wise move.And 40k miles surely that is low for a ten years old motorhome?I really hope the guy collects your older Hymer cant see why he wouldnt as you have cared for her in your ownership doing many upgrades etc gotta be a no brainer and a great buy for someone.I imagine one gets a better price selling private than part exing but gotta be careful who you deal with.
> 
> anyway wish you all the best and I bet you and Mrs Laird is it Fiona? are sooo excited and cant wait to take possession of your new Motorhome
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your kind words etc,we looked at many many vans and to be honest we have been spoilt by hymer build and qaulity,every van we saw we said but hymer is better here or there,so we kept coming back to  hymer ,seen some nice other brands and some dogs but every one to there own,
Single /infill double bed , large garage and six metres was my instructions ,to be honest it’s the first I’ve really looked at the travel vans and was really impressed ,transit 2*2 tdci plenty oomph.but still would not have a bad thing said against my old girl ,great servant ,happy times in her


----------



## The laird (May 14, 2019)

*Travelvan 572*

Just re entry bought a hymer travelvan572 and we are very impressed and happy with it


----------



## caledonia (May 14, 2019)

The laird said:


> Just re entry bought a hymer travelvan572 and we are very impressed and happy with it



Make sure it’s had the timing chain recall and oil pump done. Both issues with your model of transit.


----------



## The laird (May 14, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Make sure it’s had the timing chain recall and oil pump done. Both issues with your model of transit.



Yeah checked it no outstanding recalls to date
Cheers cal for taking the interest appreciated


----------



## Richard M (May 14, 2019)

We are now (6 months) happy owners of a B678DL having had a very unfortunate year with a Burstner, Build quality is of a different order, worth every penny.


----------



## caledonia (May 14, 2019)

The laird said:


> Yeah checked it no outstanding recalls to date
> Cheers cal for taking the interest appreciated



Had issues with works 2.2 transits and all works done under warranty so thought I would mention it. Hope you enjoy your new van.


----------



## The laird (May 14, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Had issues with works 2.2 transits and all works done under warranty so thought I would mention it. Hope you enjoy your new van.



Thanks mate the fiat /pug range had the same engine hassle I believe.


----------



## QueenDean (May 17, 2019)

*Hymer C494*

I live in Greater Manchester  :welcome:


----------



## JCJA (Jun 6, 2019)

*May i introduce you Mrs. Hymer?...*

an B514 from 2004, which we bought last year.
we love it so much so we gave "her" an name: "Frau Hymer" .
"She" is 21 feet long and has a big garage for 4 bikes and two double beds for the whole family.
Can't think of any better car


----------



## Deleted member 27306 (Jun 12, 2019)

Just bought a hymer exsis sg been looking for a right hand drive version for a couple of years.previously owned a Laika  and then a homebuilt Renault master


----------



## The laird (Jun 12, 2019)

grahamb said:


> Just bought a hymer exsis sg been looking for a right hand drive version for a couple of years.previously owned a Laika  and then a homebuilt Renault master



Nice one enjoy it now


----------



## Jon474 (Jun 22, 2019)

I do!

North Yorkshire.
1999 B544 on a Fiat Ducato 230 platform (Ducato 18)
2.8 Tdi
LHD German import.

Drive safe 
Jon


----------



## Deleted member 27306 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hymer exsis sg 2.3 fiat Stockton on tees


----------

